# Speeding fine



## Maureen Herbert (Oct 5, 2009)

I have just received a fine for speeding, this morning for 120 euros. The offense was dated 12/8/2012, does anyone know if there is a time period when payment runs out, in uk I`m sure they must inform you in 28 days. Many thanks


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

I have nothing to offer other than dont pay until you are sure its not a scam.

The DGT website has a great pay online website which might help you to determine if its legit. Smells fishy to me. Its so late you lost the early pay bonus!!


----------



## Maureen Herbert (Oct 5, 2009)

*speeding fine*

The total fine was 120 minus 10 euros if I pay by 20 June, so there is a discount.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Maureen Herbert said:


> I have just received a fine for speeding, this morning for 120 euros. The offense was dated 12/8/2012, does anyone know if there is a time period when payment runs out, in uk I`m sure they must inform you in 28 days. Many thanks


In the U.K. it is:

Notice of intended prosecution, verbal, written, there and then, or by recorded delivery within 14 days.


----------



## gill556 (Dec 23, 2010)

I just paid one by phopne for a neighbour and got a 50% discount for paying on time. This was in Cataluyna so don't suppose the phone number would be much use to you. I was given a website to search called Mutasbuscas (I think) where you can enter your registration number and NIE and it will tell you if there are any outstanding fines.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Surely it's buscamultas


----------



## gill556 (Dec 23, 2010)

extranjero said:


> Surely it's buscamultas


Apologies I think you are correct.


----------



## Campesina (Dec 17, 2011)

Try entering your NIE number (no dashes or spaces) into Google. If you really have been fined for speeding it should take you to the page in the provincial bulletin where you are deemed to have been notified.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Campesina is right. They'll send notice to the registered vehicle address but not if it is a P.O. box. They also post it on the BoE , the official boletin . The onus is on you to find out ( this applies to anything!!! ) not them to tell you.
You can check here.
buscamultas.com, Buscador de multas independiente
Residents get 50% discount if paid within 20 days .


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

gus-lopez said:


> Campesina is right. They'll send notice to the registered vehicle address but not if it is a P.O. box. They also post it on the BoE , the official boletin . The onus is on you to find out ( this applies to anything!!! ) not them to tell you.
> You can check here.
> buscamultas.com, Buscador de multas independiente
> Residents get 50% discount if paid within 20 days .


So, for those thousands of us in Spain who live in the campo and therefore only have a PO box, we are expected to check that site every week or so?

What about the many Spanish that don't have internet access and live in the campo? I guess they just wait and then refuse to pay it.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> So, for those thousands of us in Spain who live in the campo and therefore only have a PO box, we are expected to check that site every week or so?


Yes.

The other alternative is to not drive over the speed limit, not park illegally, etc etc.

PS: It's not me who's saying it, it's the government


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes.
> 
> The other alternative is to not drive over the speed limit, not park illegally, etc etc.
> 
> PS: It's not me who's saying it, it's the government


The problem is that around here, the Guardia have 'started making up' offences just to meet their targets!

Just the other day, a friend was stopped for being on a mobile phone - he didn't even have a phone on him (he'd left it at home). The Guardia were adamant and his mate backed him up. Not someone I'd like to argue with.


But seriously, it's so easy to speed. The road by us goes down to 60 for a stretch of about 50m but the sign is now behind a big bush. The Guardia wait just close by and we watch them pull over many tens of people daily!

It would be easy to be caught on a camera without knowing it and then, because we have a PO box, to not know about the fine 'till we came to sell the vehicle or some other 'by chance' event.

Ah well, welcome to Spain!


----------



## Campesina (Dec 17, 2011)

The only sure way of being made aware of the fact that you have committed a traffic offence is to obtain a digital signature and register with DGT to be notified of fines by email and/or text message.

Buscamultas is OK but is compiled from information published in the provincial bulletins and by the time it appears the time limit will have passed. They then get two bites at the cherry. A fine for failing to respond to a request for the identity of the driver and another for the actual offence with swingeing fines and surcharges for late payment.


----------



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

*Speeding Ticket*

I think I am due a speeding ticket as I had to drive from Nerja to Costa Calida about three weeks ago with my injured dog! As we had only just got there that afternoon, I was keen to get straight back that night in case we needed our vet in an emergency. I don't even know/remember where I was on the road, other than a big flash and I thought uh oh, speeding camera!
I've checked the web site previously mentioned here, nothing. Is it right that not all the speeders who are snapped by the speed cameras get a fine? I reckon I was doing about 140 in a 120 zone. Could it take a little longer to register on there than 3 weeks? I have had one other fine, speed camera locally and I got half off by paying in 30 days, but I'm up to 19 days already......:fingerscrossed:
25 years driving in UK and USA and never a ticket, here, two in the space of six months....


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

A neighbour of mine also had a speeding fine without being aware of it, but it didn't prove to be a problem to the authorities - they took the money out of his bank account. It was only then he realised.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Went into Granada today on the N432 and the GC were all over the place. We were taking especial care to stay within speed limits but, on the way back got flagged down into a lay-by. As soon as the cop approached the car, the dogs went berserk at him (they were tethered) he backed away, looked at the ITV sticker and waved us on! ja ja ja


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

In our local town the gestapo traffic warden sits and waits till siesta is over and then literally runs down the line of cars in the street giving out tickets. If anyone goes back to their car he still gives out the ticket even as they are driving off. Now that is one dedicated man don't you think.

As for the site mentioned, hmmm very interesting. According to it, I have 5 outstanding parking tickets dating back over two and a half years all of which I know for a fact I have paid. 

How does that work then.

Do not get me wrong, I am not a habitual lawbreaker, but as I have said, we have one guy who literally gives you a ticket if you are dropping someone off much less parked up. 

I had a stinging row with him just the other day, he walked up to my car and slapped a ticket on it as I was just about to pull out of the parking slot. When I asked him what it was for, he said I was parked in a disabled spot. I admitted this was true, I then directed he look at the disabled badge on the dashboard and reminded him that he had surely just seen my hubby walking with sticks get into the car.
He then said I had been sat in the car and that was not allowed. Now whether that is true or not fact is, I was only sat in the car because I couldnt pull out due to traffic. It was literally nose to tail for a good five minutes and being ignorant to the point of being buffers not one driver offered to let me out. 
He said the ticket stood and if I wanted I could go to the Ajuntament and speak to them. So I did and guess who followed me in, yep, Gestapo Traffic Warden Chops. 
So there am I speaking in Spanish explaining and there was he speaking in Catalan over me and telling them the ticket was justified.

I was told if I paid there and then it would be 6 euros, if I continued to deny wrongdoing it would cost me 20 euros.

And they wonder why folk think they are all buffers.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> Went into Granada today on the N432 and the GC were all over the place. We were taking especial care to stay within speed limits but, on the way back got flagged down into a lay-by. As soon as the cop approached the car, the dogs went berserk at him (they were tethered) he backed away, looked at the ITV sticker and waved us on! ja ja ja


Some may remember me posting on past threads that despite learning to drive here in 1991, I had never been stopped. 
Well, about a month ago I was stopped by the Guardia Civil. He asked to see my licence (no other papers), asked me if I had drunk anything and when I said "no" he told me to drive on!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

JoCatalunya said:


> In our local town the gestapo traffic warden sits and waits till siesta is over and then literally runs down the line of cars in the street giving out tickets. If anyone goes back to their car he still gives out the ticket even as they are driving off. Now that is one dedicated man don't you think.
> 
> As for the site mentioned, hmmm very interesting. According to it, I have 5 outstanding parking tickets dating back over two and a half years all of which I know for a fact I have paid.
> 
> ...


Well that's Cataluña for you and if Mickbcn wants to have independence then I'm all for it provided he keeps your traffic wardens as well. Here, yellow lines are to be ignored especially if one is talking to one of the Policía Local who are as near as we get to Traffic Wardens.


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

I have got to say in 10 yrs living in Catalunya and


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

I have got to say that in defence of the police here where i live in Catalonia and been stopped numerous times breathalised etc etc i have found the mossos and the guardia very professional and neither threatening or belligerent to me as for the local police only one crossed my path that was a rissole and he was sorted but in the main no problems what so ever


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

In our first few months in Prague I got four tickets, only one of which was deserved - I couldn't argue, video footage showed me driving through an amber/red light. Well, I was rushing home to see the first England match in the 2006 World Cup. The other three were ludicrous. When I removed the GB sticker from my Czech plated car I got no further tickets.
I've been stopped twice by the GC/policia here, once for parking in a bus stop layby -I didn't look right when I got out of the car...and the other for exiting the brightly lit Carrefour car park one dark evening and forgetting to put my lights on..
On each occasion I was told what I had done wrong and received no fine. The policeman who arrived with about three mates when I parked at the bus stop asked for my details and when I told him my D.O.B. he looked me up and down,said 'No' in a tone of disbelief and told me nicely to go away whereupon I told him he was a gentleman. I must have been looking better than usual that day.
I don't know if the GC and police are in the habit of being polite to ancianas inglesas or if it's just that we've got less zealous police round here..
I won't hear a word said against those boys..


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2013)

I have only been stopped twice by the GC. The first time was at 11.00 am on a Sunday morning whilst I was driving my dogs to the lake for our constitution. He breathalyzed me! He was very polite and presented me with a beautifully weaved basket containing the mouthpieces from which I was offered to take my choice. I did the heavy breathing bit and he showed me the result. 00.00. I tried not to smirk. The second time I was just asked for my documents - duly presented - a quick examination - a smart salute and waved on my way. Baeza has a huge GC Academy and they send the students out regularly to practice their 'skills'. The local police are just as nice. Last Autumn I parked in my usual place near the church. There were notices on the other side of the road asking people not to park there from 6pm on-wards as some sort of religious nonsense was taking place. I left my car where it was but at ten minutes to six there was a knock at the door. The local police chief said that I must move my car. I told him that there were no notices on that side of the street - he apologized and said that it was a mistake and offered to move my car for me. They do look after everyone here, not just the odd foreigner.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

4tunate said:


> Baeza has a huge GC Academy and they send the students out regularly to practice their 'skills'.
> .


They must obviously send the drop-outs down to Albox, Arboleas , Vera & surrounding areas in Almeria because the vast majority are borderline Hitlers who must think Franco is still alive.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> Franco is still alive.


Isn't he? For some (see various pictures in the very recent past of police {GC and Mossos} brutality) the old ways haven't changed!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> In our first few months in Prague I got four tickets, only one of which was deserved - I couldn't argue, video footage showed me driving through an amber/red light. Well, I was rushing home to see the first England match in the 2006 World Cup. The other three were ludicrous. When I removed the GB sticker from my Czech plated car I got no further tickets.
> I've been stopped twice by the GC/policia here, once for parking in a bus stop layby -I didn't look right when I got out of the car...and the other for exiting the brightly lit Carrefour car park one dark evening and forgetting to put my lights on..
> On each occasion I was told what I had done wrong and received no fine. The policeman who arrived with about three mates when I parked at the bus stop asked for my details and when I told him my D.O.B. he looked me up and down,said 'No' in a tone of disbelief and told me nicely to go away whereupon I told him he was a gentleman. I must have been looking better than usual that day.
> I don't know if the GC and police are in the habit of being polite to ancianas inglesas or if it's just that we've got less zealous police round here..
> I won't hear a word said against those boys..


You wouldn't say that if you had been here in the 30s, 40s and 50s, and maybe even into the 60s.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Actually I got stopped here one night last week. First time in over 10 years. 
" Buenos tardes caballero"

" Buenos tardes".

" Su permiso de conducir , por favor"

" Aqui Jefe"

" Gracias caballero y buen viaje"

All with a smile. That's why it is such a shock when you venture next door & find a load of surly, miserable, arrogant barstewards.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> Actually I got stopped here one night last week. First time in over 10 years.
> " Buenos tardes caballero"
> 
> " Buenos tardes".
> ...


Which next-door is that? so that I know where to avoid?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Where 'Owdoggy' lives. The Albox, Arboleas, Vera, & surrounding area. Where Murcia meets the Almeria region of Andalucia.

The latest one is anyone with UK plates & an NIE number is resident . When the assistant Mayor of Arboleas spoke to the Guardia about it the reply was " An NIE number means they are residents"
When the actual law was explained to him, ( why are we explaining the law to someone who is supposedly paid to know it ?) he replied " Then we have a problem"

lol. No, he doesn't but all the people on holiday , pulled & served with papers stating they cannot leave the country without re-registering do ! & remember that this is on the Trafico data- base , so you can be pulled anywhere.


----------

